# La stessa cosa di te



## Powlo1305

Buongiorno,

Non mi sembra corretto dire "la stessa cosa di X", ma non capisco perché.  Qualcuno può spiegarmelo?

I professori indossano la stessa divisa scolastica DI NOI
Io prendo la stessa cosa DI TE
I miei fratelli non studiano le stesse materie DI ME

Grazie!


----------



## Starless74

Powlo1305 said:


> I professori indossano la stessa divisa scolastica DI NOI
> Io prendo la stessa cosa DI TE
> I miei fratelli non studiano le stesse materie DI ME


Tutte e tre queste frasi in effetti non sono idiomatiche (e credo siano anche sgrammaticate, ma non ne sono sicuro al 100%).

In italiano corrente diremmo:
- I professori indossano la *nostra* *stessa divisa* / la stessa divisa *che indossiamo noi*.​- Io prendo la stessa cosa *che prendi tu *(oppure, meno accurato ma colloquialmente accettabile: *la tua stessa cosa*);​- I miei fratelli non studiano le stesse materie *che studio io* (oppure, meno accurato ma colloquialmente accettabile: *le mie stesse materie*).​​Tuttavia, cambiando un po' ciascuna frase, "_la stessa cosa di_ x" diventa accettabile:
- Noi indossiamo la stessa divisa dei professori.​- Io prendo la stessa cosa di Mario.​- Io non studio le stesse materie dei miei fratelii.​
...ma non chiedetemi perché.  😬


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


Starless74 said:


> ...ma non chiedetemi perché


forse perché nelle frasi "cambiate" non ci sono pronomi personali.
Qualche abile linguista ci potrà aiutare.


----------



## ohbice

Parlami di lei. 
Sono arrivato un attimo dopo di te. 
Sono 2 esempi tratti dalla grammatica Treccani. 
Lì si dice che i pronomi complemento svolgono soprattutto il ruolo di complemento oggetto e complemento di termine, forse è questa la strada per capire come mai in alcune situazioni "di + pronome" suona sballato...


----------



## bearded

Ho poco da aggiungere alle risposte #2 e 3 che mi pare centrino il problema.  Gli aggettivi ''stesso'' e ''medesimo'' introducono una sorta di complemento - o secondo termine di paragone - di uguaglianza abbreviato (simile alla _comparatio compendiaria _latina):
Ho gli stessi gusti di Mario = ho gli stessi gusti _che ha_ Mario
Appartengo alla stessa compagnia di Mario = appartengo alla stessa compagnia _cui appartiene _Mario.

Questo meccanismo di paragone abbreviato (con di...) funziona bene coi nomi - comuni o propri che siano - ma non altrettanto bene coi pronomi personali, in quanto _di me/di te/_ ecc. suonano qui come alternative sbagliate di  'mio/tuo' ecc.. Dunque trovo ottime le alternative coi possessivi proposte da Starless. In altre lingue si direbbe tranquillamente ''ho gli stessi gusti che tu  (=che hai tu)'', ma l'italiano è diverso.



ohbice said:


> forse è questa la strada per capire come mai in alcune situazioni "di + pronome" suona sballato.


Sì, anche questa è una strada (motivazione per esclusione).


----------



## Starless74

Con la saggezza del mattino 😄, aggiungerei che dal punto di vista dell'*analisi del periodo*
in tutte e tre le frasi, le *subordinate* da me proposte in alternativa ("...che usano i professori", "...che prendi tu", "...che studio io") sono *relative*.
Si tratta probabilmente di formulare la regola – se c'è – per cui alcune subordinate sono sostituibili col *complemento*: "di..." (a proposito: quale? 🤔), mentre le nostre tre no.
Forse semplicemente perché, il più delle volte, quel complemento (qualunque sia) non funziona con i pronomi? 🤔
Mi sto incartando? 🤪


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> quel complemento (qualunque sia)


Secondo me (dopo ''stesso/medesimo'': di...che...) complemento di paragone.  È chiaro anche per me che le relative (come hai giustamente osservato) qui sono esplicative di questo complemento. Sono probabilmente relative comparative.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Secondo me (dopo ''stesso/medesimo'': di...che...) complemento di paragone.


È stato il primo mio pensiero;
tuttavia nelle frasi in questione non ci sono qualità (es. _è più bello di..._) o quantità (es. _ha gli stessi soldi di..._) a raffronto.
In altre parole, manca il *comparativo di uguaglianza*/maggioranza/minoranza che solitamente individua il complemento di paragone.
Nel leggere il tuo link (ma non: "il link di te" 😬 ) trovo solo esempi di quest'ultimo tipo. Potrei sbagliare, ovviamente.


----------



## bearded

Buona osservazione, Starless.  Tuttavia Treccani dice (alla voce ''comparazione''):


> Esistono inoltre aggettivi e avverbi intrinsecamente comparativi, come _diverso_, _uguale_, _diversamente_, _ugualmente_, _al pari_...


A me sembra che ''stesso/medesimo'' (di/che..) possano legittimamente appartenere a questa categoria.


----------



## Mary49

dimostrativo nell'Enciclopedia Treccani
"Oltre a _questo_, _codesto_ (o _cotesto_) e _quello_, si considerano aggettivi d. in italiano anche _stesso_ e _medesimo_, i quali sono aggiunti a sostantivi o a pronomi personali con valore rafforzativo o per porre in rilievo l’identità di una persona, di una cosa".
Vengono anche chiamati "aggettivi identificativi".
So che non aggiunge nulla alla discussione...


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> Vengono anche chiamati "aggettivi identificativi".



Infatti anch'io avevo pensato a ''stesso di../stesso che..'' come a complementi di identità (nel senso di *identicità). Però secondo me si tratta di casi semantici particolari nell'ambito del ben più noto ''complemento di paragone'' (qui: di uguaglianza) che forse, oltre alla quantità, può riguardare anche la ''qualità'' o l'identità .
Maggior quantità di.. (maggioranza),
stessa quantità di.. / stessa qualità/identità di.. (uguaglianza).


----------



## Armodio

Quanto proposto da Bearded mi sembra ragionevole. Come pure le concrete soluzioni alternative di Starless, da cui, però, in parte mi dissocio sul "meno accurato" riguardo a una soluzione come _le mie stesse opinioni/le mie stesse materie._

Passando all'analisi, vediamo che il pronome/aggettivo _stesso_ ci rimanda a un'identificazione, a un'uguaglianza o smaccata similarità, sia essa qualitativa o quantitativa; e semanticante a un confronto: tale... quale, così... come, tanto... quanto.

Quando la comparazione (in tal caso quella tra due termini di confronto rispetto alla stessa caratteristica) avviene non tra qualità dei due attanti (per intenderci, _lui è più alto di me _o _lui è alto tanto quanto me), _ma tra possessi/appartenenze/proprietà degli attanti (per intenderci, _lui ha gli stessi occhiali [*di quelli*] *di me**/ha tanti difetti quanti *quelli di* Luca -_ risolvibili in _ha gli stessi occhiali che * ho* io/ha tanti difetti quanti ne *ha* Luca) - _casi in cui sarebbe necessario l'introduttore _di_, se si facesse a meno di esplicitare il verbo che esprime il possesso _- _è inevitabile che, nel caso dei pronomi personali, le forme analitiche lascino il posto alle sintetiche, rappresentate dai rispettivi aggettivi possessivi.

Inoltre, come sottolineato da Bearded, siamo di fronte a una "comparatio compendiaria", in cui viene sottaciuto, per economia linguistica ed espressività, il nesso _di quelli _(quindi, _gli stessi *di quelli *di Luca/di me***_ ), che sarebbe il reale termine di paragone.
Quindi:
_Ha gli stessi occhiali di quelli di Luca> ha gli stessi occhiali di Luca/che ha Luca
Ha gli stessi occhiali di quelli di me*> ha gli stessi occhiali di me*=miei/che ho io._


----------



## Pietruzzo

Starless74 said:


> Noi indossiamo la stessa divisa dei professori


Per me "dei professori" non è un secondo termine di paragone ma un complemento di specificazione di "divise". Si potrebbe riformulare la frase dicendo "Le divise dei professori sono rosse e noi abbiamo le stesse divise".
Per lo stesso motivo non va bene "di noi", che con valore di specificazione viene sempre sostituito dal possessivo.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Per me "dei professori" non è un secondo termine di paragone ma un complemento di specificazione di "divise"


Io sarei d'accordo se non ci fosse la parola 'stessa': Noi indossiamo la divisa dei professori 

Invece secondo me ''la stessa divisa dei professori'' sta  per ''la stessa divisa (che indossano) i professori'', ovvero ''la divisa uguale _a quella_ dei professori''.  Il vero secondo termine di paragone è il sottinteso ''a/di quella'', e quindi in un certo senso è vero che ''dei professori'' è un complemento di specificazione.  Ma il paragone abbreviato (comparatio compendiaria) consiste proprio in questo: sottintendere il sostantivo (per non ripeterlo: la stessa divisa della divisa che..) o il pronome che lo rappresenta, e fare del complemento indiretto che segue un secondo termine di paragone abbreviato (che puoi chiamare falso o apparente).


----------



## Armodio

Esattamente. Infatti sopra ho parlato di possesso/appartenenza. È ovvio che la divisa è _dei professori._
Come è ovvio che vero introduttore di paragone sarebbe un _sono più in gamba *del *professore, _che non serve certo a specificare.

_È inutile paragonare i versi  *di *Omero con quelli *di* Virgilio _in latino sarebbe una tipica "comparatio compendiaria" (_cum Vergili _o _cum Vergilio), _che è come dire, ad esempio, _i versi * di* Omero sono più belli di quelli *di *Virgilio _o, per assurdo, _i versi * di* Omero sono gli stessi (di quelli) *di* Virgilio._


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Il vero secondo termine di paragone è il sottinteso ''a/di quella'


Per me ha senso dire "Indossiamo una divisa uguale a quella dei professori" e "Noi indossiamo la stessa divisa dei professori" ma "Noi indossiamo la stessa divisa a/di quella dei professori" è una mostruosità, palese o sottintesa che sia. Quindi la mia modesta e sempre irrilevante opinione resta che nella frase in oggetto l'aggettivo dimostrativo "stessa" non introduca alcun secondo termine di paragone ma racchiuda in sè la similitudine con "la divisa dei professori", in cui "dei professori" è complemento di specificazione di "divisa".


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> "Noi indossiamo la stessa divisa a/di quella dei professori" è una mostruosità,


Ok, concordo.  ''A/di quella'' serviva solo a mostrare - in modo un po' sommario - il reale ma sottinteso secondo termine di paragone  (forse tu fai mostra di non averlo capito, per spirito polemico? Da te non me lo aspetterei)  .

Mettiamola così: indossiamo la stessa divisa dei professori = indossiamo la  divisa (uguale a quella) dei professori.
Vedi anche Armodio (#12):
'' viene sottaciuto, per economia linguistica ed espressività, il nesso _di quelli _(quindi, _gli stessi *di quelli *di Luca/di me***_ ), che sarebbe il reale termine di paragone.''


----------

